# PC nur aufrüsten oder komplett ändern ?



## B0lle (3. Juni 2018)

*PC nur aufrüsten oder komplett ändern ?*

Guten Morgen,

Ich hoffe das das Thema hier richtig platziert ist ...

Vor ein paar Wochen ist meine R9 390 abgeraucht und ich hab mir als übergangslösung ne günstige gebrauchte MSI 1050 ti zugelegt.
Jetzt wäre die Frage ob ich nur die Grafikkarte tauschen oder gleich komplett aufrüsten sollte. 

Mein aktuelles System:

OS: Win10 Prof 64bit
Mainboard: ASUS Z170-a
CPU: i5-6500
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1050ti GamingX
Festplatten:  2x 500 GB Samsung SSD 850 Evo
Speicher:  Crucial 2x 8GB 
Netzteil: Corsair RM 850
Kühler: Noctua NH-U12P SE2
Gehäuse mit diversen Lüfter: Lian-Li PC7-HB

Ich hoffe ihr habt Zeit und Lust mir ein bischen beratend zur Seite zu stehen 

Bolle


----------



## drstoecker (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: PC nur aufrüsten oder komplett ändern ?*

interessant das man eine 3jahre alte plattform jetzt schon für zu langsam empfindet. der i5 ist zwar nicht mehr sehr zeitgemäß aber damit lässt sich noch relativ gut spielen, ein i7 würde hier noch etwas besser dastehen. wenn die Grafikkarte zu langsam ist könnte man die upgraden. der rest ist noch ok.


----------



## facehugger (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: PC nur aufrüsten oder komplett ändern ?*

Woher sollen wir wissen ob du mit deinem System bei deinen Anwendungen/Spielen mit deinen Einstellungen zufrieden bist? Das kannst du dir nur selbst beantworten Dein aktueller Unterbau ist jetzt nicht der schnellste, sollte aber auch einer Oberklasse-Graka wie der GTX 1080 noch genügend Dampf zurVerfügung stellen.

Denn *meist* limitiert spätestens ab WQHD samt der Bildquali am Anschlag die Pixelschubse. Hängt natürlich auch davon ab, ob du z.B. mit 60 Fps zufrieden bist (Limiter wie Vsync) oder es bei dir mehr Frames sein müssen...

Gruß


----------



## azzih (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: PC nur aufrüsten oder komplett ändern ?*

Hätte an deiner Stelle vielleicht gleich ne ordentliche Grafikkarte zugelegt. Kannst jetzt natürlich irgendwie ein Ryzen 7 kaufen, aber da die 1050TI eh überall limitiert wirst du keine Fortschritte merken.

Sag uns mal in welcher Auflösung du spielst, in welchen Spielen es hakt und  ob du vielleicht sowas wie ein 144hz Monitor hast.


----------



## B0lle (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: PC nur aufrüsten oder komplett ändern ?*

Also die Graka war n Schnellkauf für 34 Euro, damit is zwar nix gewonnen, kaputt gemacht aber auch nich 
Eigentlich bin ich mit dem System garnicht unzufrieden. Im Moment zock ich eigtl nur PUBG, gelegntlich mal WoW.  Mir stellte sich eben nur die Frage ob ich mir "nur" ne 1070 oder 1080 zuleg oder gleich richtig nachschmeiss  Achja, Grafiksettings sind natürlich nicht die höchsten und Aktuell zocken zu ich an nem Acer 24" mit nem uralten LG 24" als Zweitmonitor. 144Hz haben beide nicht


----------



## drstoecker (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: PC nur aufrüsten oder komplett ändern ?*



B0lle schrieb:


> Also die Graka war n Schnellkauf für 34 Euro, damit is zwar nix gewonnen, kaputt gemacht aber auch nich
> Eigentlich bin ich mit dem System garnicht unzufrieden. Im Moment zock ich eigtl nur PUBG, gelegntlich mal WoW.  Mir stellte sich eben nur die Frage ob ich mir "nur" ne 1070 oder 1080 zuleg oder gleich richtig nachschmeiss  Achja, Grafiksettings sind natürlich nicht die höchsten und Aktuell zocken zu ich an nem Acer 24" mit nem uralten LG 24" als Zweitmonitor. 144Hz haben beide nicht



34€? klingt für mich nach china fake! reinzufällig bei ebay gekauft?


----------



## B0lle (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: PC nur aufrüsten oder komplett ändern ?*

Nope, von nem bekannten aus dem osteuropäischen ausland ^^


----------



## azzih (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: PC nur aufrüsten oder komplett ändern ?*

Wenn die so funktioniert dann auf jeden Fall ein Schnäppchen. 

Wüsste nicht was ich an deinem PC spontan gross ändern würde, was leistungsmässig direkt nen Unterschied macht. Kannst höchstens mal schaun ob du ein i7 7700K/6700K gebraucht günstig bekommst. Das ist immerhin der beste Prozessor für den Sockel und bringt nochmal etwas Extra CPU Power für Titel die das benötigen.

Je nach Ansprüchen ist die Graka natürlich auch irgendwann zu lahm, aber wenn du jetzt noch zufrieden bist lass sie drin und wart auf Nvidias neue Generation.


----------



## RyzA (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: PC nur aufrüsten oder komplett ändern ?*



B0lle schrieb:


> Also die Graka war n Schnellkauf für 34 Euro, damit is zwar nix gewonnen, kaputt gemacht aber auch nich
> Eigentlich bin ich mit dem System garnicht unzufrieden. Im Moment zock ich eigtl nur PUBG, gelegntlich mal WoW.  Mir stellte sich eben nur die Frage ob ich mir "nur" ne 1070 oder 1080 zuleg oder gleich richtig nachschmeiss  Achja, Grafiksettings sind natürlich nicht die höchsten und Aktuell zocken zu ich an nem Acer 24" mit nem uralten LG 24" als Zweitmonitor. 144Hz haben beide nicht


Der "Unterbau" sprich CPU, Mainboard, Ram usw sind noch ausreichend schnell. Wenn du in deinen genannten Spielen zufrieden bist würde ich im Moment  nichts ändern.
Dann lieber auf einen besseren Monitor hin sparen und irgendwann nur die Grafikkarte aufrüsten.


----------



## denrusl (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: PC nur aufrüsten oder komplett ändern ?*



B0lle schrieb:


> Also die Graka war n Schnellkauf für 34 Euro, damit is zwar nix gewonnen, kaputt gemacht aber auch nich
> Eigentlich bin ich mit dem System garnicht unzufrieden. Im Moment zock ich eigtl nur PUBG, gelegntlich mal WoW.  Mir stellte sich eben nur die Frage ob ich mir "nur" ne 1070 oder 1080 zuleg oder gleich richtig nachschmeiss  Achja, Grafiksettings sind natürlich nicht die höchsten und Aktuell zocken zu ich an nem Acer 24" mit nem uralten LG 24" als Zweitmonitor. 144Hz haben beide nicht



Naja ich verstehe nicht ganz für was du auch nur eine von beiden brauchst. WOW sollte auch so superlaufen, PUBG ist von Performance her egal mit welcher Graka unterirdisch.... da kann man auch noch warten... vorallem da du offensichtlich in  FULL-HD Spielst sehe ich auch keinen sinn mir ne 2k bzw 4k schubse zu holen


----------

